# Millers ferry gauge



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know if the water gauge is upstream or downstream of the dam? Is it in lake Dannelly or Claiborne ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

There is one on both sides of the damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Get the river data app for ur phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*one locaton*

here is one location

http://tinyurl.com/p5xdo25


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

It should be Lake Dannelly


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont think I am ever going to figure out when to fish based on the dams. It appears that it is below Millers Ferry from the USGS site And the corresponding Google Earth image. Look at the images and tell me what you think.... gotta be below the dam - right?


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

yes I agree


----------

